
Extreme Dot Com Survival Videos - 5 mins each x 13 founders - vlad
http://www.businessplanarchive.org/video/dotcomboomerang/?clip=zoglin&media=qt&band=high
======
vlad
Background: Sorry for the intrepid title, but Extreme Survival Stories is the
actual name of the session! There are video links on the bottom of that page.
I think this guy I link to first would make a great Startup School speaker.

Companies: Orbitz, Vibes, NVU, SurePayroll, PeopleFlow, WrestlingGear.com,
InfoRamp, Peapod, and others

Location: Chicago, 2004

